# Needs some help on mounting jack plate



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mount it where the bottom of the skeg is even with the bottom of the hull when trimmed flat and jacked all the way up. Run it without a low water pickup before installing one, you may not have the juevos to run the motor high enough to really need one. These hulls (I have the same hull) run stupid skinny without a low water pickup.


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mount it where the bottom of the skeg is even with the bottom of the hull when trimmed flat and jacked all the way up. Run it without a low water pickup before installing one, you may not have the juevos to run the motor high enough to really need one. These hulls (I have the same hull) run stupid skinny without a low water pickup.
> View attachment 104504
> View attachment 104506


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks just what I needed. How are you activating jack plate?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a ProTrim blinker switch on the left side of helm. That’s a hell of a lot better than a push button. $70
You can’t beat being able to steer and move jackplate with one hand so the other can be operating the throttle and trim.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I'd guess your console and wheel are set up like Mac's, but just in case they aren't............ I have the blinker switch for my jack plate on the left side of the wheel on my little side console. Never had a trip yet where people weren't hitting it and running the jack plate up or down. The boat's in the shop now for a new tach, and I told them to remove the blinker switch and put a second trim switch on the throttle handle.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

hipshot said:


> I'd guess your console and wheel are set up like Mac's, but just in case they aren't............ I have the blinker switch for my jack plate on the left side of the wheel on my little side console. Never had a trip yet where people weren't hitting it and running the jack plate up or down. The boat's in the shop now for a new tach, and I told them to remove the blinker switch and put a second trim switch on the throttle handle.



Have them change the angle. Depending if you have U-flex or SeaStar gear, the trim switch doesn't have to be located at 9 or 3.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finsleft258 said:


> Have them change the angle. Depending if you have U-flex or SeaStar gear, the trim switch doesn't have to be located at 9 or 3.


It’s easy to change orientation yourself, remove steering wheel and there are three machine screws that mount the blinker switch to the helm. It has multiple holes to index where you want it. Point it to 10-11 o’clock


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a ProTrim blinker switch on the left side of helm. That’s a hell of a lot better than a push button. $70
> You can’t beat being able to steer and move jackplate with one hand so the other can be operating the throttle and trim.


or holding a beer...


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s easy to change orientation yourself, remove steering wheel and there are three machine screws that mount the blinker switch to the helm. It has multiple holes to index where you want it. Point it to 10-11 o’clock


Unless it's the U-flex


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Actually, I was going to just shorten the stalk. I wasn't aware that the throttle grip was set up for two switches; when that was pointed out to me I ordered another switch; I like that setup.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> Actually, I was going to just shorten the stalk. I wasn't aware that the throttle grip was set up for two switches; when that was pointed out to me I ordered another switch; I like that setup.


I’ve seen those, that’s not an option on a 2000 Yamaha binnacle


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve seen those, that’s not an option on a 2000 Yamaha binnacle


My boat has tilt steering is that a issue. I had a 1990 18 Master angler with the controls on the throttle stick. Seemed to work well for the 15 years I had it. Just wanting to do it the best
way. Thanks for al the info.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bowen3 said:


> My boat has tilt steering is that a issue. I had a 1990 18 Master angler with the controls on the throttle stick. Seemed to work well for the 15 years I had it. Just wanting to do it the best
> way. Thanks for al the info.


Look up ProTrim and see what it’s compatibility is. It should be fine, they have universal holes on the mounting plate.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Does the ProTrim working with any jack plate? I have the Atlas Micro and I am looking at moving for an easier way to adjust/control.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes


Thank you sir


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chad Cohn said:


> Thank you sir


It’s just a two way momentary switch with three wires


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

got Bob's jp and Foremans prop on boat. Skeg is about 11/2 inch below bottom of
boat with motor all the way up. Put in lake did short test run. Much better. I will have to work on settings to get it maxed out. Had 25-30 psi @ 3.5 inch on jp. Presure started to drop any 
higher. I guess if its still peaing its OK? Ran 32mph loaded with two on board. How high up are you all leaving on jp?


----------

